# The best ice fishing boots out there?



## Waxdart (Sep 1, 2007)

I have a pair of Columbias that are very light and warm but not waterproof. After running around in the slush with wet feet yesterday I decided to invest in the best pair of waterproof boots I could find.

The consensus seems to be:

White military Bata brand Bunny Boots:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bunny_boots

or

Sorel brand "Glaciers"

http://www.sorel.com/mens-glacier-boot-NM1042.html



Any opinions on these two or additional boots I should check out?


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

I have no experience with either of those. I see plenty of guys wearing Mickey's so I am sure they are warm or else so many guys wouldn't wear something so ridiculous. I have a pair of Baffins and love them. Extremely warm and very comfortable. I wear one pair of wool socks to help wick away moisture. Warm feet definitely means a longer day if fishing!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waxdart (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks man, Ill add them to the list.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Those glaciers are not waterproof. There good in snow, but slush your getting wet feet. "Water resistant upper"


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

I got a pair of the Muck arctic pro boots last year... 100%water proof up to you knee and very warm, and light weight all at the same time. got them for the same reasons you are looking for boots, and since I hunt in a swamp, I'm especially glad I had them this deer season, as the swamp was full... so far no cold feet for me, and always dry.


----------



## Waxdart (Sep 1, 2007)

Good catch, you're right, the Sorels are off the list.

Are the Baffins waterproof?

Doesn't mention if they are.

http://www.baffin.com/polarseries-s/4.htm


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

I would go with a rubber insulated boot with a pull out liner. If its not rubber its not waterproof. It might be in the beginning but it will fail at some point. If you use a power auger you know how much water you get on your boots when you pull it out of the hole, get something that sheds that water.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

The best is to have 2 pair! Mucks for early and late ice when slush and warmer temps are around. Ice mans for cold and dead of winter days where comfort and warmth are key.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## naterpM-37 (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a pair of Micky's with no issues. Been wearing them for as long as I can remember. Buy 2 pairs and put 1/8 inch screws in one pair for some extra grip on those slippery days.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

vano397 said:


> I got a pair of the Muck arctic pro boots last year... 100%water proof up to you knee and very warm, and light weight all at the same time. got them for the same reasons you are looking for boots, and since I hunt in a swamp, I'm especially glad I had them this deer season, as the swamp was full... so far no cold feet for me, and always dry.


That's what I wear.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

muskey dan do they still sell those la cross ice mens boots ??


----------



## kgalla02 (Aug 5, 2012)

Redhead 800 gram (thinsulate) side-zip rubber boot with a pair of liner socks/wool socks and you'll be good to go. Add a set of ice spikes and you're virtually unstoppable.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

White bunny boots and you'll never have cold feet


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

As far as I know they do, icemens or ice kings

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

gillcommander said:


> I have no experience with either of those. I see plenty of guys wearing Mickey's so I am sure they are warm or else so many guys wouldn't wear something so ridiculous. I have a pair of Baffins and love them. Extremely warm and very comfortable. I wear one pair of wool socks to help wick away moisture. Warm feet definitely means a longer day if fishing!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


X2 Baffin - these other boots being talked about are only good to -10 rating or so. Some of Baffins are rated -140 .

Op did ask BEST ice boot. Not - for the price. Albeit there are much more expensive boots. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Waxdart (Sep 1, 2007)

Yep, great boots are an investment.

Are the Baffins fully waterproof?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

mickey mouse or bunny boots gets my vote.
I had mine for 20 yrs now? still in great shape.
plus they're cheaper than alot of other boots.
if they're good enough for our soldiers for the last 70 yrs, they good enough for me


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I like my lacrosse boots. Not saying they are warmest, but now with the thermacell temp regulated insoles I can ice fish in tennis shoes if I wanted too. Great in waders to fishing or hunting. Worth a look if you already have decent boots.


----------



## Waxdart (Sep 1, 2007)

Went ahead and ordered this pair of White Bata Bunny Boots (new but blemished).

$60.74 USD shipped to my front door. Can't really beat that.

[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/BATA-White-MICKEY-MOUSE-BUNNY-BOOTS-30-Snowmobile-Military-USGI-NEW-Blemd-/301041552595?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item4617798cd3"]BATA White Mickey Mouse Bunny Boots 30Â° Snowmobile Military USGI New Blem&apos;D | eBay[/ame]


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Cabela's Infernos.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...Rprd731369&WTz_l=SBC;BRprd731369;cat110969280


I've been using them for 3 seasons. They are a great value when you can find them on sale.


----------



## bigtooth hunter (Nov 27, 2013)

I've had no issues with being wet or not being warm. Ebay has them for $30. Best for the money. The only con is they are heavy. The lite weight boots are too pricey. my two cents.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Waxdart said:


> Yep, great boots are an investment.
> 
> Are the Baffins fully waterproof?


Mine do fine in heavy slush...my feet have NEVER got wet! Mucks may do better since Baffins have laces. I guess you always have that possibility but I've never experienced a problem. I even wear them deer hunting late season. There are lots of good choices...I would not hesitate to buy Baffins again! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DRuff2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Mickey Mouse boots are the way to go. I can fish all day with a pair of cotton socks and never get cold feet. Boots have never gotten wet either. I'm sure if they did I could just wring my socks out dump the water out and be just fine for the rest of the day. If you're not very mobile they might not work great because they are a bit heavy, but I don't know if you could find a better boot for ice fishing. Plus the fact they're only $50 makes it that much better.


----------



## lookinfopike (Dec 21, 2005)

White Mickeys... End of thread next questions:lol:


----------



## irish1169 (Jul 21, 2012)

Wife has muck artic pro, getting me a pair soon. Keeps her feet warm, liners and wool socks with them, but she says she might not need them. I have a lesser pair of mucks and they are more comfortable to wear than anything ive owned to date, use those for hunting.


----------



## wgorby (Jan 17, 2012)

Agree...white mickey's. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

X2 on the inferno 4 seasons with these . 2
Warm and waterproof with goretex . These I would suggest before anything else

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Y r these silly ? About boots always asked? Lol Ill bite again though. Cheap, waterproof, and by far warmest boot u will ever wear = Mickey Mouse boots. End of story


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

gillcommander said:


> Mine do fine in heavy slush...my feet have NEVER got wet! Mucks may do better since Baffins have laces. I guess you always have that possibility but I've never experienced a problem. I even wear them deer hunting late season. There are lots of good choices...I would not hesitate to buy Baffins again!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Neither pair of my baffins have laces. They are slip on. 100% waterproof. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## walleyebum (Jan 2, 2011)

Muck article sports for me. Absolute best boot I have ever bought. Light warm and totally water proof. 


I were white ankle socks all winter long and have never had cold feet.


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

The Baffin crossfires I bought last year performed very poorly in wet snow. Very warm and light, not waterproof. Returned them and went back to my old Irish setters, still warm and dry after a lot of abuse!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Cabela's Infernos.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...Rprd731369&WTz_l=SBC;BRprd731369;cat110969280
> 
> ...


X2
Got mine for less than $90 TYD B/C of a promo & Cabela's bucks - mine are camo though... great with a pair of wool socks, which I rarely use....:lol:


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

Bunny boots cannot b beat. They r a bit heavy at first but u get used to it after one time going out.

C

Sent from my LGL35G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Waxdart (Sep 1, 2007)

bassburner said:


> Y r these silly ? About boots always asked? Lol Ill bite again though. Cheap, waterproof, and by far warmest boot u will ever wear = Mickey Mouse boots. End of story


Mickey Mouse boots are the black ones.

The white ones are Bunny Boots and rated for much lower temperatures.


----------



## bigtooth hunter (Nov 27, 2013)

*Mouse here to zoom in*


Image not available Photos not available for this variation &lt;style type="text/css"&gt;.vi-hide-mImgThr {display: none;}&lt;/style&gt;&lt;img id="icImg" class="img img400" itemprop="image" src="http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Bristolite-MICKEY-MOUSE-BUNNY-BOOTS-20-Black-Valveless-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-/00/s/ODM5WDEwMTA=/$(KGrHqRHJDcE63Z(lQ40BO3ohZ5(Vg~~60_1.JPG" style="" clk="" /&gt; 

Mouse over image to zoom 
















*Have one to sell?*  Sell it yourself 

<div class="sp-c sp-c400 lc2" id="SummaryPanel">*Details about Bristolite MICKEY MOUSE BUNNY BOOTS -20° Black Valveless 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 *

Bristolite MICKEY MOUSE BUNNY BOOTS -20° Black Valveless 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 
    
eBay TALK: Get answers and connect with the eBay Community




| Add to watch list 



Seller : alleghenyoutlet (95270 ) 
98.7% Positive feedback
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bristolite-MICKEY-MOUSE-BUNNY-BOOTS-20-Black-Valveless-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-/301042372947?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item4617861153#"] Follow this seller[/ame] 


Email me new items that match this interest



| See other items 
| Visit store: Allegheny Surplus Outlet 


<div class="lsp-c lsP2C" id="LeftSummaryPanel"><div class="is is2C" style="overflow: hidden;"><div class="c-std vi-ds3cont-box-marpad"><div class="nonActPanel ">*Item Information*

Item condition:
New without box


600180642554 US Shoe Size (Men's): 
- Select -69101112  


Width: 
- Select -Narrow (C, B)Medium (D, M) [out of stock] 

Medium (D, M) [out of stock]

<div>Quantity:
<div><div class="u-flL qtyCntVal">








More than 10 available / 38 sold


----------



## bigtooth hunter (Nov 27, 2013)

>
<li class="bc-w">Baby & Toddler Clothing>
<li class="bc-w">Baby Shoes<div id="CenterPanelDF"><div class="ebaylocale_en_US " id="CenterPanel"> | javascript:; | | 
 


Tweet to your friends! 









<div id="CenterPanelInternal">*Picture Information*

FREE SHIPPING 

  *Mouse here to zoom in*



Image not available Photos not available for this variation &lt;style type="text/css"&gt;.vi-hide-mImgThr {display: none;}&lt;/style&gt;&lt;img id="icImg" class="img img400" itemprop="image" src="http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Gymboree-Girls-Glamour-Ballerina-White-Faux-Fur-Bunny-Boots-Shoes-8-Nwt-/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/v8YAAMXQVT9Sr8hQ/$_1.JPG" style="" clk="" /&gt; 


Mouse over image to zoom 


 

 

 

 



*Have one to sell?*  Sell it yourself 


<div class="sp-c sp-c400 lc2" id="SummaryPanel">*Details about Gymboree Girls Glamour Ballerina White Faux Fur Bunny Boots Shoes 8 Nwt*

Gymboree Girls Glamour Ballerina White Faux Fur Bunny Boots Shoes 8 Nwt 
   


| Add to watch list 



Seller : luisito825 (606 ) 
99.5% Positive feedback
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gymboree-Girls-Glamour-Ballerina-White-Faux-Fur-Bunny-Boots-Shoes-8-Nwt-/291039729855?pt=US_Baby_Toddler_Shoes&hash=item43c351d8bf#"] Follow this seller[/ame] 


Email me new items that match this interest



| See other items 



<div class="lsp-c lsP2C" id="LeftSummaryPanel"><div class="is is2C" style="overflow: hidden;"><div class="c-std vi-ds3cont-box-marpad">*Item Information*

Item condition:
New without box


Time left:
1 day 6 hours (Dec 23, 2013 19:43:36 PST) 




<div class="actPanel ">
Current bid:
US $20.50 +$3.95 shipping

[ 2 bids ] 



<div class="u-cb"> 
Your max bid:


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Cabela's Infernos.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...Rprd731369&WTz_l=SBC;BRprd731369;cat110969280
> 
> ...


These are what I wear for the last two seasons and my feet are much more comfortable then the years of wearing mickeys


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

X4 here on the Cabela inferno's.. They are toasty warm, waterproof, and lightweight. Love em'


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rageoda (Jan 17, 2009)

walleyebum said:


> Muck article sports for me. Absolute best boot I have ever bought. Light warm and totally water proof.
> 
> 
> I were white ankle socks all winter long and have never had cold feet.


Another vote for the muck arctic...excellent boot, keep you dry from slush or when your boot goes through in shallow shore ice. I've never been cold in them...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crappie Depot (Jul 6, 2007)

I bought the lacrosse 2000 gram insulated boots a few years ago. I can feel the heat build in them. They are also water proof. I was out on the lake a couple of days ago in the slush, feet stayed warm and dry. They look heavy but are much lighter than the ice kings.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

I will not buy a boot that is Mott 100% rubber. Every "waterproof" boot I have bought has leaked. I followed this thread and looked into the baffins. I sprung on a pair of Baffin titans. I always have cold feet no matter what I wear. I am 100% happy with these. Rubber and rated to -148 degrees. My feet still get a chill after sitting for 4 hours, but they are not tingling numb like normal. And at 3.5 lbs a boot I must be used to it, because I think there light!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Been wearing my Lacrosse Aeroheads 7mm that I got for xmas on the ice. 

Layer up with a polypropylene liner sock and a heavyweight merino wool boot sock. 

The liner socks I bought at bass pro - i think they were 7 or 8 bucks a pair. 
Merino wool sock was picked up at Kohls a few years back. But it was a 4 pack. 

My feet have been staying really toasty on the ice with this setup. And they were awesome in last weeks slush. Better than my Sorel pac boots with heavy insulated liner, which aren't 100% waterproof. 

A chill will still set in if i've been sitting for a long period of time, but if you get up and move around and let the blood work back down to your feet they warm back up. Usually I move holes every hour or so, if not sooner so I generally don't have a big problem with feet getting chilled. 

I think what makes the biggest difference is the liner sock with a merino wool sock. I used to just do cotton socks under a heavy thermal / wool sock and my feet would always get chilled to the max. But they always used to sweat heavily also and be soaked when I would go in. 

Also, if worse comes to worse I toss in the grabber warmer foot inserts. But so far I haven't had to resort to that with the the Aeroheads.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Hookineyezz said:


> I will not buy a boot that is Mott 100% rubber. Every "waterproof" boot I have bought has leaked. I followed this thread and looked into the baffins. I sprung on a pair of Baffin titans. I always have cold feet no matter what I wear. I am 100% happy with these. Rubber and rated to -148 degrees. My feet still get a chill after sitting for 4 hours, but they are not tingling numb like normal. And at 3.5 lbs a boot I must be used to it, because I think there light!


Amen to that. Same w/ rain gear. Gortex is not waterproof.


----------



## bcbcmatt (Jun 14, 2012)

I have owned many different boots over the years. White Mickey Mouse boots are the only truly waterproof boots that will keep you warm while SITTING!!!!


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I did not have such luck w/ them and I am always hole hopping!


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

I have the muck Artic boots and love them


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I too have pair of Muck Arctic....not good for me below 20* even when working. Which model Baffins are you guys refering to!


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

bcbcmatt said:


> I have owned many different boots over the years. White Mickey Mouse boots are the only truly waterproof boots that will keep you warm while SITTING!!!!


Sorry not everybody. Mickeys did not keep me much warmer than any other. I have ALOT of boots, could probably open a boot store. 

Nothing will keep me warm, so I just keep buying boots that have insane - degree ratings.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Unfortunately like everything else there is no one thing that does it all, and holds true with boot,clothing,rods,guns,boat,etc. You have to have multiple pairs and lots of them.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

I don't get out much anymore but when I do I have these on over my wool socks and Timberlands. If you have to drive any long distance then you might want to look into a pair of these. Get there and then pull these on over your shoes.
http://www.overshoesonline.com/n5p3/NEOS-Navigator-5-Overshoe.htm


----------



## primetime08 (Aug 20, 2008)

Muck arctic pros by far the best.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

LaCrosse 2000 gram thinsulate, waterproof, breathable, awesome in most ice fishing conditions.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Pic

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

+1 on the Baffin Titan's, 100% waterproof and warm. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

WHITE BEAR said:


> LaCrosse 2000 gram thinsulate, waterproof, breathable, awesome in most ice fishing conditions.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


My cousin has these (I Think they're called Alphaburly's) and he swears by them.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

d_rek said:


> My cousin has these (I Think they're called Alphaburly's) and he swears by them.


Mine are the Hunt Pac Extreme. Alphaburly's are rubber boots.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

MiketheElder said:


> I don't get out much anymore but when I do I have these on over my wool socks and Timberlands. If you have to drive any long distance then you might want to look into a pair of these. Get there and then pull these on over your shoes.
> http://www.overshoesonline.com/n5p3/NEOS-Navigator-5-Overshoe.htm


I have the explorer model and they are awesome. My style of ice cleats make them a bit uncomfortable so it limits me wearing sometimes. It's a pretty cool system I think. Takes some getting used to but they are lighter than most boots. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dalejiw25 (Jan 13, 2012)

Bunnies or Micky's hands down. Infernos for your feet. When its slick out I slide the 4X4 studs over em and I'm good to go. Cheers !!!


----------



## BIGGB (Jan 22, 2013)

Where can I find some size 15 mickeys on the eastside? Thanks

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## liwak1kc (Jan 26, 2013)

I know harry's army surplus over on telegraph near ford rd. in dearborn has them. If not, you could always order online.


----------

